# Singapore's questionable taste



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Spotted this in a car park this evening, had to take a few snaps, sorry for the quality.






































:nervous:


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

Blue looks great on the R35. Just not that shade of blue. It almost looks good from the back but in the light


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

Well if you can afford a GTR in Singapore, then why not make it a gay colour


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Is that a factory colour ?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i really like that :nervous:


----------



## TheDefiantOne (Jan 30, 2008)

Moff said:


> Is that a factory colour ?


No 

If I have money to spare in 12 months time I'm going to respray my R35 Bayside Blue. You can all hold me to it!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Well, that's a shame!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Its.....


.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
different


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

guess you'd have to see it in the flesh to appreciate it or not. Pics can't do it justice.

The Greddy D1 S15 and RX7 looked really nice in Baby Blue.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I quite like that


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

I quite like it too...............different!


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

looks too dark for 'baby blue', but too light to look nice also. I would imagine an R35 in BB would look good in gold rims.

this is baby blue (or as close as you will get)


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

thats not for me...

wife does not like it either


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

Please don't quote ONE example of questionable taste and lump it with all Singaporeans.


Then again, I guess our track record hasn't exactly been stellar either 

Producing THIS gem...








uke:

and this one too









Still, we were responsible for the first matte black GTR in the world 









so it kinda balances it out... I hope. Not to mention there are over 200 other R35s in Singapore that don't look like they came out of Max Power.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I am very tempted to get my car covered in black satin (not Matte)

have you seen the matte car in the flesh?


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

Yeah did see it at a show once. It looks just as gorgeous in the flesh.

The thing is, the base car is black, so that's why the matte sticker works. Doubt it'd work with other color combinations.

Recently saw a brand new DMG being stripped of paint for a matte paint job (ie not stickered on). Experienced a real heart pain seeing what they did to the paintwork. I am not sure if the end result would be worth it


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

I've seen the matte car in the flesh and it is super nice, apart from the batman logo he has stuck on it lol.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I would do a wrap as long as the paint was OK underneath

thinking of very dark grey/black stain perhaps with a texture like this



















not the colour


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

robsm, is that black or very dark grey?

what was the base colour?

R


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Was a DMG originally, and it is sort of a dark grey matte, but all matte blacks i've seen seem to be more dark grey matte than black, but i think its just the nature of material/colour.


----------



## TheDefiantOne (Jan 30, 2008)

doggiehowser said:


> Please don't quote ONE example of questionable taste and lump it with all Singaporeans.
> 
> 
> Then again, I guess our track record hasn't exactly been stellar either
> ...


That green is AMAZING! :bowdown1:


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

robsm said:


> I've seen the matte car in the flesh and it is super nice, apart from the batman logo he has stuck on it lol.


heh, mine is the DMG next to it


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

TheDefiantOne said:


> That green is AMAZING! :bowdown1:


If I could find somewhere to host the pic, you could see it in Ultra Yellow!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

TheDefiantOne said:


> That green is AMAZING! :bowdown1:


the new focus RS looks good in green

not sure the GTR does

talking of Focus RS; it looks good


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

doggiehowser said:


>



that matte black looks like god created it.

:bowdown1:

kev


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Fantastic :thumbsup: Never have to polish again ...

GGGGGGAAAAAARRRRRRYYYYYYYY


----------



## nismofans (Oct 26, 2005)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Fantastic :thumbsup: Never have to polish again ...
> 
> GGGGGGAAAAAARRRRRRYYYYYYYY


i think this is single biggest incentive to wrap it. But there are so many running in that look now with civics, imprezas, swift, gtr, porsches, even lambos suddenly the look is not that special anymore.

i have yet to see the blue one in flesh maybe it would look good but very happy with my DMG.

cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Looks like toilet blue to me:shy:


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

GTR sponsored by Glade


----------



## whitey (Feb 10, 2006)

robsm said:


> GTR sponsored by Glade


say what?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Matt black will be out by the end of the year, so I wouldn't do it!

The green and the blue do look interesting, green is nicer IMHO.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

They all look good apart from the green ,nothing wrong with the colour ,just that windsreen and roof that looks wrong .Blue looks nice as does the matte silver.


----------

